# GGCF babies!



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I posted in our waiting room that I moved our two FF twin sisters to the kidding stall yesterday morning. They both had goo and the one that kidded so far udder will filling wonderfully. I kept checking all day and no changes. Checked on her at 10 PM before I went to bed and nothing new. I have a video monitor for in the house. I just start to fall asleep at 11 PM and hear bloody murder screams and our LGD barking in the barn so Itell my hubby to grab his gun cause the coyotes were out bad last night and expected one in the barn or something. Low and behold what did my wondering eyes behond but a foot sticking out! We ran in and I grabbed my gloves and blankets and caught Gabbys first little baby, a buck! She was a lot bigger than her sister and so I anticipated at least 2 babies. So we waited, and waited. She ate her placenta and basically cleaned up the entire stall including the baby. He happily nursed while she multitasked. After about an hour and a half she started pushing and we were expecting another baby but it was the placenta and afterbirth. We thought maybe there was two placentas so we waited another hour but nothing more! She is a fantastic mother, just like her mom was. He is jumping and climbing on her while she is trying to sleep. Has nursed very well. I did the bounce test on her before the placenta came out and felt something bounce and thought it was a baby but I guess the placenta. I did the bounce test again after the placent and didnt feel anything. Her belly was moving all over but I suppose that was her rumen getting resituated. Planning to weight the little guy this morning and evaluate momma.
Her sister is getting ready to go anytime also so Im still on high alert with zero sleep! I hope #2 delivery goes as well and brings a doe! I will post better pics when I can download them from the camera after GiGi delivers.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! I'm jealous! Mine need to start kidding NOW


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

What a sweetie ! Congrats!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

He looks really happy. 

Now, I see it everywhere, what exactly is the 'bounce test'?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

the bounce test is when you interlock you fingers and wrap your arms around moms belly just in front of the udder and bounce her up and down a little.if you feel something bouncing then there are still more babies coming. If not then your done


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I had a feeling she'd go by the look of her udder it was def tight. Congrads beautiful baby you have there and your son is adorable.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I am still in shock that she had a singleton! I was so excited for twins out of her. The buck we bred her with has a high male ratio and was on trial with us for a breeding season. He came through with his boy! darn! The other 2 nigerians are bred to a different buck here who is a first time sire so we dont know what his ratio will be but his sire produced more girls so Im hoping that will be a winner for us. We may keep the boy as we can breed him to the other nigerian thats not related to the two sisters but Im not sure yet, time will tell. It will be so hard to give up any of them but we cant keep them all!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh and the black goat will probably go today.She stood in a corner almost all night during all the antics in the stall with the baby. She is very swollen and her udder is tighter than yesterday so Im sure she is on her way. Im going to take a nap!


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

So adorable! Good luck for her sister!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! Hope your other doe goes soon.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, both kids  are very cute.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww, so adorable! Good luck with the next ones!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

*Another birth today!*

More babies today! Okay one baby! We seem to be having a year for singletons and bucks! These have both been FF does.

GiGi had a nice 4.4 lb buck at 11:30 today! She contracted for several hours, pushed for 1.5. Her little buck had some trouble coming out with one leg being stuck behind him. he came out with one leg and his head. momma kept trying to sit on his face so that took some strength keeping her up. I used a finger to run her rim and find the leg. I was not actually able to pull the leg out but when she contracted I had enough grip to be able to grab him and pull him out. Momma sort of seemed done by that point and didnt clean him off right away so we kept rubbing him down and clipped the cord and got him over to mom. She took a few minutes to start licking him but finaly she did and he was up and running around in just a few minutes. He was very active, nursed a few times. Momma has taken well to him now and he is doing good although I was a little nervous because he didnt seem to be rooting around for the teat like I was used to seeing and he was starting to slow down. I tried several times to get him to eat but he wouldnt. I decided to just let him rest while I went and got cleaned up myself. Came back out and got him to eat a little so left them alone and checked again in another hour. I was ready to give him some BoSe but I guess he decided to show me and found the teat about 5 times and sucked away. He is a cute little thing. I love how he looks a lot like his mom but has a lot more spashes of color like his daddy.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations on your two handsome boys!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations on the boys! They are handsome!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! Everyone is doing great! I will be posting our next one in about 2.5 weeks! We REALLY need to doe babies! Please send some doe dust!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Only if you send some labor dust!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey i got labor dust Tara! I will send it overnight express as long as you promise me doelings!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Well. PROMISE is a strong word... I PROMISE you'll have a 50/50 shot! Now send my labor dust!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Tara, those odds are NOT very good! LOL


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

OK OK I'll bump it up to 51/49 doe/ buck... can I please have the labor dust???


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, that sounds a little better! Okay, I will overnight it to you in the morning so start watching those ligs!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on the boyd , they are beautiful !
Glad mommas are doing well


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Both of these bucklings will be for sale around 8 weeks. I will get some good pictures of them this week and get them added to our website if anyone is interested.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

More babies are here! Zoe our nubian doe had 2 twin DOES! They are covered in frosting and moonspots. They are both doing fantastic! We will be retaining one of them, not sure which yet. No names yet but we are considering gem names - Amber, Jewel, Crystal, Jayde, meghan (pearl), Ruby, Sapphire, or diamond. You can see their pedigree on my page if interested - www.godsgreatcountryfarm.com


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats on your does!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Just look at those long legs and spots. Totally adorable.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Gorgeous babies. Congrats!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

The spots kill me. They are our first Nubians and watching them fall all over learning to walk was pretty funny! Out Nigerians were a bit more coordinated haha


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay!!!! Doelings!! Beautiful babies! :applaud:


----------

